# Bone question



## cbull (Feb 14, 2011)

My pup is chewing on a rib and I was wondering when does one get rid of it? She's really wore down one end. I wasn't sure what a bone that is splintering looks like. She just seems to like one end of the rib.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

I've never seen a raw bone splinter, that is mainly something that happens in Cooked bones. you can let her chew on it as long as you feel like having peace :lol: it's great mental stimulation for your dog as well as a great jaw workout. When she is done with it just pop it in the fridge and you can let her have at it later if you want, A good chew toy btw if you haven't looked into them yet are Deer Antlers, they are pretty fantastic and last a very long time and they aren't any risk of damaging teeth.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

What kind of rib bone? 

What kind of dog do you have?


----------



## cbull (Feb 14, 2011)

It's not a raw bone. It's a slow cooked bone. Also, she's a 4 month old bulldog. It looks like she is starting to break pieces of the end (even though it's only a few hours old). 

She has an antler, but she doesn't go nuts for that one like a beef rib.


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

If it's a cooked bone I would for sure take it away. Where did you get it?
If it was a raw beef rib bone I would say to just let her have it until it was too small and posed a choking threat (she could swallow it).


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Please take that away from her asap and dont give her another one like that. 

Only give raw bones.


----------



## cbull (Feb 14, 2011)

Thanks for the advice. I got it from the nature pet store where I get her dog food. I threw the bone away. What is the difference between a raw and cooked bone in regards to a dog eating it?


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Cooked bones are very brittle and will chip and splinter. Not good for a dogs digestive tract!
Raw bones tend to be soft, palatable and are edible. They do not splinter and are easily digestible for a dog eating a raw diet. 

Another type of bone I would never give my dog is any bone from a large animal, like a cow. These marrow bones are far too dense and can easily break a dogs teeth. The only bones from a cow I would give would be raw beef ribs.


----------



## cbull (Feb 14, 2011)

What type of raw bone would you recommend? I plan on going to the local butcher to get one.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Do you feed raw normally? Or kibble and just want a recreational chew?


----------



## cbull (Feb 14, 2011)

I feed her kibble (Acana). So, this would just be a recreational chew.


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

is the bone beef, chicken, pork, etc.?????


----------



## cbull (Feb 14, 2011)

The cooked rib that I had is a beef rib. I wasn't sure what type of raw bone to give her. I heard knuckles last a long time or should I try another rib?


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

Don't feed knuckles or femur bones you find in stores. They are too dense and can (and often do) break teeth.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

since you feed kibble, i'd recommend getting beef ribs and stripping most of the fat and meat off, so your dog doesn't get cannon butt.....which happens when dogs are not transitioned or used to eating raw.

then your dog can have hours of pleasure....

how big is your dog?


----------



## cbull (Feb 14, 2011)

She's a 20 lb Olde English Bulldog. She's a little over 4 months.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

cbull said:


> She's a 20 lb Olde English Bulldog. She's a little over 4 months.


oh, i almost got one of those......they are gorgeous....

as i stated before, if you strip most of the fat and meat off connected beef ribs...i'd say two or three for her.....she won't get cannon butt and should enjoy her chew for a while....

the only thing you need watch out for is time....which will eventually dry out the bone, and that will allow it to splinter...at which point you can trade her for something else....


----------



## cbull (Feb 14, 2011)

They are awesome dogs. Temperment of the AKC English Bulldog, but they don't have the health issues (ex. breathing etc). If I knew how to post pics of her I would.

So, do I just go to a butcher and ask for beef ribs?


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

here we have supermarkets and huge grocery stores....i presume you're in new zealand?

so, yes, ask for a slab of beef ribs.....what you don't give the dog, bbq for yourself : )


----------



## cbull (Feb 14, 2011)

No, I'm from America. 

At me local grocery store can I just purchase beef or pork ribs, clean majority of the meat off and give it to her?


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

cbull said:


> No, I'm from America.
> 
> At me local grocery store can I just purchase beef or pork ribs, clean majority of the meat off and give it to her?


i'm getting confused. do you want your dog to be able to eat raw or play with raw?

if you want your dog to eat raw, then pork ribs are great for that, after your dog transitions to being able to eat pork with getting diarrhea. there's a pecking order of what is fed so the dog's digestive system can learn to handle eating raw....so if you're feeding kibble, which is fine, then pork ribs aren't necessarily what you want for a recreational chew.

if you want your dog to have a chew but not be able to eat it, she's not used to raw meat, which is why i suggested beef ribs...many dogs can't eat the bone itself but they use their jaws and teeth to get every piece of meat and fat off of it.....

because your dog is not used to eating raw, beef meat and fat are very rich, so i suggest stripping the bones of most of the meat and fat, so as to prevent diarrhea, leaving just enough to get her interest.....

if i remember correctly, your dog is sizable, so i'd recommend three to four ribs connected, after you've taken most of the meat and fat off and she will have a blast with it...


----------

